# Suggestions for MTB Italy



## rgbrz9 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am moving to florence, italy at the beginning of next year wil only be there until may, does anyone have any tips/websites for me to visit to find out where to take my bike, i can only find sites that charge thousands for guided trips and bike rentals, i dont need that nor do i have the cash for that i just want to find a place where i can hop on my bike and stroll around the mountains for a bit on my own


----------



## rick watts (Apr 7, 2005)

paolo you should jump in here!!


----------



## rgbrz9 (Sep 17, 2007)

say what?


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Garda is great! There are supposedly lots of other places. I've ridden at Bozen/Bolzano and the riding there is good. There's a guy named Ed from Missouri that lives just south of Venice that would be a good guy to check with as well.


----------



## rgbrz9 (Sep 17, 2007)

im from missouri how do i contact this ed fella?


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I've got Ed's email and I'm pretty sure that he's on here occationally. However, I'm not sure what his name is here. Let me find out and get back with you.

What part of MO? I'm moved over here from Kansas City.


----------

